
Situation of CoronaVirus - itmilit
What is the real situation in the world?
is there to worry about?
does anyone know if any activist community is moving to find out more?
======
reneberlin
See realtime-dashboard: Coronavirus spread and mortality

[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

